# My Cockatiel sounds like a squeaky toy



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

https://youtu.be/Lc3tSgYZRxg

Georgie is doing this on a regular basis, apparently the poodlesplay a lot around him or Georgie does an ace squeaky toy impersonation


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

twyla said:


> https://youtu.be/Lc3tSgYZRxg
> 
> Georgie is doing this on a regular basis, apparently the poodlesplay a lot around him or Georgie does an ace squeaky toy impersonation



Lol, I hope that the poodles to confuse Georgie for one of their squeak toys!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Not to worry TP the poodles adore both Georgie and Olie, they like watching the birds scurry around especially when the birds start flinging seed.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Very accurate, Georgie


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Very good! Those Tiels sure are masters of the sounds! We have had them sound like finches, lovebirds and any kind of dog toy you can think of! They can master something in a minute I swear! We also have raised quite a few different parrot type birds along side of our Tiel babies and the parrot babies grow up making Tiel noises!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

AngelAviary you are so right, Georgie is the vocal one. I taught him a finch song because it reminded me of mom's old bird Sammy, who sang to the finches. He has almost mastered the Marine Corp Hymn,


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

As the daughter of two Marines I must say "Semper Fi" Georgie, Semper Fi!

VQ

Love birdies, they are so entertaing.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Omg! That's adorable!


----------

